# Basic, Housing and Transport allowance split in Doha



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I am asking a question here on behalf of my brother. He had his 1st interview over skype and the salary the employer mentioned was QAR35,000 as base + housing + transport on top. Would anyone have any idea how much roughly that becomes all inclusive ?

Not sure about the percentage split for allowances in Qatar...

Many thanks


----------

